# Berlin Phil anyone?



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Advertisement for positions in the Berlin Phil.

Anyone up to the standard here?

http://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/vacant-positions/

Certainly lets me out!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Fascinating ... they have had the second principal horn position open since Radek Baborak left a few years ago, but now they are advertising an open high horn position so I wonder who is leaving?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will apply for "Poster In Residence".

Provided they pay me in US $$$, not euros.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I will apply for "Poster In Residence".
> 
> Provided they pay me in US $$$, not euros.


Make him the social media guru. he would be the best.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

High horn actually means third horn here . The Berlin Philharmonic actually has two horn sections of 1st,2nd,3,rd and 4th which alternate , and co principals . Unlike American and English orchestras, there is no assistant prinicpal, because the co principals divide the work evenly enough to void excessive stress and lip strain .
Horn players tend to specialize a high horns, which play either first or third, and low horns which play second and fourth . The fourth horn has to be especially strong in the low register ..


----------

